# Stogie got Excellent/Chic



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Stogie got Excellent on his final Hip Xrays! YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! 

Both my Stogie and Goldie should have their Chic numbers as soon as CERF updates. I had them done, and they were both great, over a MONTH ago and its still not updated. I was told the Cerf people were running WAY behind.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh Yay!! Congrats, that is always so thrilling to hear when awesome testing reports come in


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Mellissa and Stogie!! It doesn't get better than that!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's awesome! But then again, who would think otherwise? Stogie is excellent!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Stogie looks gorgeous!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's great news, Melissa!!! Congrats!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY
STOGIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and GOLDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Stogie, sexy and sound!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go Stogie and Goldie!! Yippee!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Isn't that fabulous? Congratulations Stogie and Melissa.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!! Not many get Excellent!!!! Good breeding pays off.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo:Congrats Melissa, Stogie & Goldie!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo: Congratulations!:whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Melissa and also to Stogie & Goldie's breeder, wonderful job.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

That is awesome Melissa!!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats Melissa and Stogie, that is wonderful news!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Love your pics. Stogie is a beautiful Hav. Congrats!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations Melissa & Joan! I am so happy for you. Great news!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations to all. He's a gorgeous boy. That being said, when does get to uh, prove his manhood and help creat some Stogie juniors?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Melissa and Stogie.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!

Stogie has got to be one of the best looking boys I have EVER seen. He's so stunning.

Hooray for Stogie! 

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Not only is he ADORABLE, his personality is SO COOL. What other show dog do you know of that smiles for people holding a camera ringside? While he is showing. His handler loves that. ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Dawna said:


> Not only is he ADORABLE, his personality is SO COOL. What other show dog do you know of that smiles for people holding a camera ringside? While he is showing. His handler loves that. ound:


That's cuz he KNOWS he's SMOKIN" HOT STOGIE, the cuban gigalo extrodinaire....the WHOLE cigar and so on!!!! And rightfully so. 

K.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations Melissa and Stogie! The boy is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> That's cuz he KNOWS he's SMOKIN" HOT STOGIE, the cuban gigalo extrodinaire....the WHOLE cigar and so on!!!! And rightfully so.
> 
> K.


Can I trademark that???? HAHAHAHA I see a slogan! :whoo:
Thanks everyone! I didn't realize how rare the Excellents were. I saw this was brought up in a different thread and just want to add, Stogie went to two diff vets. On his prelims I took him to a great vet in Houston and he got excellent. On the finals, I didnt have time and stayed in Dallas, and he got the same result. Nice! If anyone wants to photograph their xrays, put them in a window!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

:kiss:Whooo Hoo Stogie! We are very happy to hear that. Time for some Stogie babies!! =


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

IWAStogie baby!!
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Huge congrats! Maybe after all the beauty and health treatment, those excellent hips should try some agility!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Can I trademark that???? HAHAHAHA I see a slogan! :whoo:
> Thanks everyone! I didn't realize how rare the Excellents were. I saw this was brought up in a different thread and just want to add, Stogie went to two diff vets. On his prelims I took him to a great vet in Houston and he got excellent. On the finals, I didnt have time and stayed in Dallas, and he got the same result. Nice! If anyone wants to photograph their xrays, put them in a window!


YES you can, every stud needs a slogan, don't ya think? 

K.


----------

